# Corsair Graphite 600t



## Zero_Cube (2. Juni 2010)

Hi all.

Vorab: Ein großes Lob an Corsair (und nein ich schleime nicht). 
Als ich das Graphite 600t gesehen hab war es wie liebe auf den ersten blick 
Super Verarbeitung, viel platz, tolles kablemenagement, und der preis ist auch im rahmen des erträglichen 

Meine frage: Wo bitte sind die Power und Reset knöpfe


----------



## rabensang (2. Juni 2010)

Ich sag mal, dass die Knöpfe vorm Lüftergitter im Deckel sind​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ich scvhliess mich aber mal der Fragestellung an. Wann kommt das Case genau?

Das wär genau das Richtige für mein Projekt mit dem Crosshair 4 Formula.
Dann könnt ich das popelige Storm Sniper wegmachen...

MFG​ ​


----------



## Zero_Cube (2. Juni 2010)

Danke rabensang 

Hab leider nur die Videos dazu gesehen und war hin und wech.

Dort konnte man die knöpfe leider nicht ausmachen 

Jetzt fehlt mir nur noch das Erscheinungsdatum des AX750 und alles ist komplett für meinen neuen Rechner


----------



## Bluebeard (2. Juni 2010)

Das gezeigte 600T auf der Computex war ein Prototyp - es müssen noch kleine Veränderungen vorgenommen werden (aus eSATA wird USB3.0, etc.) - und es ist damit zu rechnen, dass es im Juli, spätestens im August in Stückzahlen erhältlich sein wird.

Offtopic:
Das AX750 wird auch für Juli erwartet.


----------



## Zero_Cube (2. Juni 2010)

Danke für die infos Bluebeard.

Nur so nebenbei, was passiert mit dem Prototyp sobald die finale Version erhältlich ist ?


----------



## Gast1111 (3. Juni 2010)

@ Zero_Cube, warst du auf der Computex, oder woher kannst du die Verarbeitungsquali beurteilen?
Und ich denke mal der Prototyp wird in sowas wie ein Corsair lager für Protos reingestellt oder? SO machense das zumindest bei Daimler


----------



## Zero_Cube (4. Juni 2010)

Nein, ich war nicht auf der Computex, aber ich hab ein auge fürs detail, und das gehäuse sieht einfach markellos aus.

Aber eins wundert mich, das die träger ellemente aus plastik sind <.<, mir wäre magnesium lieber gewesen ^^


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (4. Juni 2010)

Träger aus Plastik haben einen gravierenden Vorteil - gerade bei kleineren Gehäusen werden Vibrationen von nicht oder schlecht entkoppelter Hardware (CD Laufwerk, PSU) direkt schnell und auf kurzem Wege "erstickt" während bei großen Gehäusen durch die langen Material"wege" die Vibration sich etwas verliert ist sie bei kleineren Gehäusen eine wesentlich zu beachtendere Variable - hier hat man einen Versuch gewagt (Prototype) und ich kenne einige solcher Konzepte die sehr erfolgreich waren/sind - in sofern ist Plastik nicht immer als schlecht zu bewerten, wenn man das Gehäuse vor sich hat und einen Rechner ertastet im Vergleich zu einem rein Metall Midi Tower wird man schnell merken das es um einiges Vibrationsärmer ist bzw. bei sehr guter entkopplung auch eine 0-Vibration fährt was ausgesprochen ansprechend ist für Enthusiasten.


----------



## Zero_Cube (4. Juni 2010)

Wow, ok, soviel zu dem Thema Plastik, wusste gar nicht das dazu soviel Wissenschaft hinter steckt oO


----------



## Viper0201 (4. Juni 2010)

Also das is echt nen geiles Gehäuse.
Nun bleiben aber noch zwei Fragen.

1. Wann is es erhältlich?
2. Wie teuer wird es sein?

Ich hoffe mal das es nicht so teuer wie die anderen Corsair Gehäuse wird.
Also bitte noch unter 150€, aber das is wohl reines wunschdenken.

*EDIT:*


> The Corsair Graphite 600T is a mid-tower PC case that is due to come out to the market later this summer for right around $150.


Das hatte ich grad noch gefunden. Demnach kommt das Gehäuse schätzungsweise im *August* und wird *$150 (124,53€)* kosten.


----------



## Hendrix !!! (5. Juni 2010)

Hallo mir gefallt er auch Seher gut,  ich wollte wiesen ob es möglich sein wird auch andere Lüfter Größen zu benutzen als 200mm , ich würde gerne vorne zwei 120mm -140mm Lüfter drin haben und oben einen 120mm -140mm habe ja schon gut.

Sind Festplatte und Laufwerk entkoppelt finde ich sehr wichtig und die Maße würden mich noch interessieren ?


----------



## Viper0201 (5. Juni 2010)

Also ich glaub hier findest du alle nötigen Informationen


----------



## Hendrix !!! (5. Juni 2010)

wen ich nicht was überlesen habe bin ich genau so schlau wie vorher


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (7. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

erstmal - Preis kann man sicherlich irgendow zwischen 119 bis 139€ rechnen - je nach Händler etc. gibt es ja immer ein breites Preisspektrum  

Was die Lüfter angeht, es gibt im freien Handel auch viele Adaptermöglichkeiten, das vorgestellte 600T ist ein Prototype weshalb mir momentan keine Packungsinhalte vorliegen ob Adapter vorhanden und wenn ja welche  aber es wird sicherlich einige Umgestaltungsmöglichkeiten geben, die verbauten Lüfter sind aber sehr hochwertig und vom Geräuschpegel deutlich unter 120mm Lüftern (wenn Luftdurchsatz zu Geräusch und rpm im Verhältniss gemessen werden).


----------



## Bluebeard (7. Juni 2010)

Zum Preis: Die Kollegen in den USA gehen von 149 US Dollar aus - mehr können wir dazu aktuell leider nicht sagen, denn alles andere ist schlicht und einfach reine Spekulation...


----------



## Hendrix !!! (7. Juni 2010)

Ich habe nicht gesagt das die Lüfter schlecht sind aber wen ich 4 Lüfter die Einzelt 14€ gekostet haben zusammen 56€ plus Versand bin ich bei beim drittel des 600t dann meine Lüftersteuerung  30€ ?

Dar wünsche ich mir einen Tower wo ich nicht alle meine Sachen bei loswerden muss !

Ich finde es Seher gut wen man Optionen hat, der Geschmack ändert sich ja nach der seit glaube ich ?
Mein Tower ist nicht mal ein halbes Jahr alt und könnte mir schon einen neuen holen.


----------



## Sirka (12. August 2010)

Hallo,

auch ich muss sagen, unglaublich der Tower!

Ich bin jetzt seit Monaten auf der Suche nach einem Tower den ich dann auch eine Weile länger benutzen will.
Eigentlich habe ich mich dabei auf BigTower beschränkt, da ich vorallem viel Platz brauche und es mich nervt wenn es beim Ein- und Ausbauen von Teilen überall eng ist und man sich die Finger abbricht um einen Stecker irgendwo reinzukriegen. Aber das Konzept des 600T hat mich trotzdem sofort überzeugt. Ich hab noch keinen Tower gesehn der einen so guten inneren Aufbau hat und trotzdem Features wie USB 3 mitbringt.

Trotzdem an dieser Stelle meine Frage, gibt es irgendeinen Hinweiß, dass in absehbarer Zeit auch sowas wie ein großer Bruder des Towers rauskommen könnte? Der name 600T legt es ja fast nah, dass es auch einen 700T oder 800T geben könnte .
Der 600T ist schon besser als alles was ich bisher an BigTowern gesehen habe, aber noch eine Nummer größer wäre mir trotzdem sehr recht.


----------



## Thiersee (12. August 2010)

ELPR1NC1PAL schrieb:


> Träger aus Plastik haben einen gravierenden Vorteil - gerade bei kleineren Gehäusen werden Vibrationen von nicht oder schlecht entkoppelter Hardware (CD Laufwerk, PSU) direkt schnell und auf kurzem Wege *"erstickt"*



Oder verstärkt, wenn die Träger schlampig verarbeitet werden (was man von Corsair eigentlich nicht erwarten dürfte)!

Ich habe ein Coolermaster CM690 mit solchen Träger und bin überhaupt nicht begeistert.

MfG, Thiersee


----------



## Bluebeard (13. August 2010)

@ Sirka

der/das 600T ist kein Bigtower - es handelt sich um einen Midi-Tower mit sehr geräumigem Interieur. Was hier in dieser Richtung noch kommt/kommen mag steht in den Sternen


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (13. August 2010)

@Thiersee: Du kannst von hoher Qualitätsgüte ausgehen


----------

